# I want you still...



## uruguacha

Hello everyone:

Frequently I use the spanish-english forum, but today I need some help.
I have a present for a german friend, I would like to writte a gift card for him, I have this Ramones song fragment and I was wondering if it is posible for you to tanslate to german, something that I'm not able to do...

"I want you still but just can't take it"

thank you very much
s.


----------



## elroy

My suggestion: _Ich will Dich immer noch, aber ich kann es nicht leiden. _


----------



## uruguacha

wow!
Is it the literal translation?

I'm asking because I know sometimes is not posible to translate literal from one language to another.

Thank you Elroy!


----------



## elroy

Depends on what you mean by "literal."

It's mostly literal, but German uses a different verb for "take" in this context ("leiden" and not "nehmen").


----------



## Lykurg

"ich kann es nicht leiden" paßt, wenn ich "I can't take it" richtig verstehe, nicht besonders gut. Ich würde eher sagen:

"Ich will (/_begehre_) dich noch, aber ich kann es einfach nicht _ertragen_"


----------



## elroy

Hm..ich glaube, Du hast Recht.  "Ich kann es nicht leiden" ist eher "I can't stand it."  

Translation for uruguacha:  Lykurg suggested "ertragen" instead of "leiden" and I agree that it's a better translation.


----------



## jazyk

> "I want you still but just can't take it"


Ich will dich still und ich kann es nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## elroy

jazyk said:


> Ich will dich still und ich kann es nicht mehr ertragen.


 Warning: This is a joke translation, operating under the assumption that by "still" you mean "silent."

Good one, jazyk.


----------



## Kajjo

jazyk said:


> Ich will dich still und ich kann es nicht mehr ertragen.




Kajjo


----------



## uruguacha

Ok, well, I see.

I'm not refering to an objet. I'm refering to an offer of a kind of relationship between two persons.
"Take it or live it"

I asume that Lykurg offer an alternative phrase, but I'm not sure what it means, and wath I should do with the word "begehre", it change the meaning if I don't use these word?
In fact both sentences are different.

Which one I shoul use better?

I'm refering to a relationship that os not going to happen.

thank you very much again for your help.
s

By the way, thank you everybody.


----------



## Kajjo

Hi Uru,
maybe we still have not fully understood what you want to tell with this sentence.

"I want you still but just can't take it"
1. = I want you still, but you are too far away to make that happen.
2. = I want you still, but I could not bear it if I had you.
3. = I want you still, but I am not able to make it happen.
...???

Kajjo


----------



## uruguacha

So this one is the one I shoukd use?
What I do the word "begehre"?


thanks again


----------



## uruguacha

Kajjo said:


> Hi Uru,
> maybe we still have not fully understood what you want to tell with this sentence.
> 
> "I want you still but just can't take it"
> 1. = I want you still, but you are too far away to make that happen.
> 2. = I want you still, but I could not bear it if I had you.
> 3. = I want you still, but I am not able to make it happen.
> ...???
> 
> Kajjo



Actually the third one!


----------



## heidita

Qué tal:

Ich begehre Dich immer noch, aber es ist einfach zu viel für mich.

(te deseo pero la distancia, los problemas etc son demasiado para mí)


----------



## Lykurg

Good question, Kajjo - elroy and I translated it according to the second version...

The third one would be (literally)

"Ich will dich noch, aber ich kann es nicht geschehen machen."

or in a free translation:

"Ich begehre dich noch immer, doch es steht nicht in meiner Macht."
(I still desire you, but it is beyond my power.)


_"begehren" might be re-translated to "(to) desire"._


----------



## uruguacha

BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Thank you very much all of you!!


xoxo
s.


----------



## gaer

uruguacha said:


> Ok, well, I see.
> 
> I'm not refering to an objet. I'm refering to an offer of a kind of relationship between two persons.
> "Take it or live it"


Take it or leave it?


----------



## Jana337

Lykurg said:


> Good question, Kajjo - elroy and I translated it according to the second version...
> 
> The third one would be (literally)
> 
> "Ich will dich noch, aber ich kann es nicht geschehen machen."
> 
> or in a free translation:
> 
> "Ich begehre dich noch immer, doch es steht nicht in meiner Macht."
> (I still desire you, but it is beyond my power.)
> 
> 
> _"begehren" might be re-translated to "(to) desire"._


Irgendwie zu kompliziert, finde ich. Wie wäre es mit: "Ich begehre dich noch immer, du bist jedoch unerreichbar."

Jana


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:


> Irgendwie zu kompliziert, finde ich. Wie wäre es mit: "Ich begehre dich noch immer, du bist jedoch unerreichbar."
> 
> Jana



"Jedoch" kling äußerst unromantisch!


----------



## Jana337

cyanista said:


> "Jedoch" kling äußerst unromantisch!


Echt? Mir klingt es äußerst fatal und herzzerreißend. 

Jana


----------



## cyanista

Was sagen die Muttersprachler dazu? Mich erinnert "jedoch" eher an die Beamtensprache.


----------



## elroy

Ich stimme Cyanista zu.  "Jedoch" sagt fast keiner im Alltag.


----------



## Lykurg

Eigentlich seid ihr doch alle Muttersprachler ehrenhalber. 

Ich finde auch, daß "jedoch" nicht allzu romantisch, eher etwas umständlich ist, am besten in eine förmliche Sprache paßt, die an Loriots "Liebesbrief an einen Beamten" erinnert...
(Wer ihn nicht kennt, kann hier einen Schnipsel daraus hören)


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich stimme Cyanista zu.  "Jedoch" sagt fast keiner im Alltag.


1. Ich sage "jedoch" ziemlich oft. 
2. Der ganze Satz klingt nicht sehr gesprochen, sondern wie geschriebene , poetische Sprache. Das Verb "begehren" verwendet man nun wirklich nur selten in der Alltagssprache.
3. "Aber" statt "jedoch" wäre gleichwertig und weniger gehoben.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

uruguacha said:


> Actually the third one!


First of all, lets' keep in mind that THIS is the translation the original poster apparently wants, from Kajjo:

"3. = I want you still, but I am not able to make it happen."

Now, to this moment I'm still not sure exactly what this means!


Lykurg said:


> or in a free translation:
> 
> "Ich begehre dich noch immer, doch es steht nicht in meiner Macht."
> (I still desire you, but it is beyond my power.)
> 
> "begehren" might be re-translated to "(to) desire".


 
And this:



Jana337 said:


> Irgendwie zu kompliziert, finde ich. Wie wäre es mit: "Ich begehre dich noch immer, du bist jedoch unerreichbar."
> 
> Jana


 
I wish you would discuss the fine points of "jedoch" in another thread. This no longer addresses the topic at all if you are going to branch off in such a way. 

Gaer


----------



## jebbe

Trying to get back to the original question: I'll do an attempt to translate "I want you still but just can't take it" in the sense of "I want you still, but I am not able to make it happen":

"Ich will dich noch immer, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht"
"Ich will dich noch immer, aber ich bringe es einfach nicht fertig"
However, both of them would need some context, but that seems to be a problem of the original sentence as well.

jebbe


----------



## jazyk

¿Por qué Uruguacha no nos dice en español lo que está tratando de decir en alemán? Tal vez sea más fácil ayudarla.


----------



## flame

jebbe said:


> Trying to get back to the original question: I'll do an attempt to translate "I want you still but just can't take it" in the sense of "I want you still, but I am not able to make it happen":
> 
> "Ich will dich noch immer, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht"
> "Ich will dich noch immer, aber ich bringe es einfach nicht fertig"
> However, both of them would need some context, but that seems to be a problem of the original sentence as well.
> 
> jebbe


 
"Ich will Dich immer noch, aber es soll wohl nicht sein ..."

Wie traurig


----------



## jebbe

flame said:


> "Ich will Dich immer noch, aber es soll wohl nicht sein ..."
> 
> Wie traurig


Beautiful translation, much better than my attempts - but I guess we lost uruguacha anyway...

jebbe


----------



## gaer

jebbe said:


> Beautiful translation, much better than my attempts - but I guess we lost uruguacha anyway...
> 
> jebbe


I agree, but let's "play with the translation", since it has to do with the thread:

"Ich will Dich immer noch, aber es soll wohl nicht sein ..."

"I want you still, but it is not to be." 

Gaer


----------

